
The Wind in Spain Blows - martinald
http://euanmearns.com/the-wind-in-spain-blows/
======
mhandley
An interesting article, and clearly it's right that wind and solar (at least
in Europe) need backup from other sources that can be spun up for a few days
when it's not windy across the continent. Now, if we factored in hydro (not
pumped storage, which is mostly good for short term daily patterns, but
conventional hydro), and reserved a significant part of it for these few days,
perhaps adding additional turbines to existing dams to increase peak hydro
power, how much difference would that make? Can we store enough water to fill
in the gaps?

